# Mini Measuring Spoons for Medicine



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

For members with a need to measure very small quantities of medicine, google "mini measuring spoons" and you can find sets that sell for around $5 with the following increments:

tad = 1/4 tsp
dash = 1/8 tsp
pinch = 1/16 tsp
smidge = 1/32 tsp
drop = 1/64 tsp​
Our local Bed Bath & Beyond carries a small set, but it doesn't include the drop (1/64th tsp).

Thought these would be helpful for tylan powder....


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Those are so cool!
I give my Tylan powder by dipping a very small piece of cheese right in the powder, then they just gobble it up. Not a super scientific way of measuring, but it seems to work for us!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

I just got the tylan powder from my vet, and he suggested 1/64 tsp..... so I started hunting for a small measure. His other suggestion was to measure out the tylan powder and add corn starch to cut the strength down so i could use the measuring teaspoons we have - but I'd rather get the smaller set and try mixing it with something she will gobble down. After trying yogurt, cornstarch, 3-way contact lens solution etc. I am finally going to try tylan powder!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

you know what I found works great...is those little plastic spoons they give out with samples in grocery stores like whole foods and trader joes... I give them something call canine comfort and like to leave the spoon in the container so like something short. So I sometimes have been known to lick my sample spoon clean and tuck it in my pocket book. They are about 1/4 tsp if you fill it.

I originally went out and got the stainless spoon set you show for when I was using the tylan. but I was afraid to leave metal in the container not sure if it could cause a chemical reaction.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What is Tylan powder and what is it for?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Tylan is the active ingredient in Angel Eyes. It is an antibiotic that can clear up tear stains.


----------

